
Emergence of Lab-Grown Meat Poses New Questions for Religious Leaders - andrewl
https://www.wsj.com/articles/emergence-of-lab-grown-meat-poses-new-questions-for-religious-leaders-11544834277
======
kkhire
its good for decreasing environmental harm. I won't be eating it though

